# Lactation services-Does anyone



## astough (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone bill for lactation services such as helping new moms with technique, latching etc...? If so, what CPT codes are you using and are you getting paid by insurances??


----------



## msonger (Sep 26, 2012)

*Good questions*

I would like to hear any feedback you get on this.


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 14, 2012)

I just found this site, let me know what you think. 

http://www.medicaid.gov/Medicaid-CH...ds/Lactation_Services_IssueBrief_01102012.pdf

Thanks, Susan


----------



## 5kelly (Nov 15, 2012)

*lactation consultation*

I am having the same issue with one of my OB offices and the problem with the S9443 code is from what I have researched states that code S9443 will only reimburse at about $20.00 per visit and our consultant can spend anywhere from one hour to ninety minutes with a patient and her baby. Has anyone else billed out with a 99214 and gotten paid?

Love any and all feedback on this subject!!


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I am reading, that charging the 99212-99215 codes, is that the doctor has to be involved, and I dont think that he will be involved when it is the nurse teaching..... 

Are your nurses that are doing the teaching, are they RN's?


----------

